# AIB Ulster Bank



## an9605 (25 Jan 2010)

Hi 


I would like to open up a savings account and save each month min of 300 with the option of topping it up to 1000. I would like online access and unlimited withdrawls with no min notice to withdrawl

I am already with AIB for loan, current account & credit card. Am I best to stay with AIB regular saver or switch to another bank with better rates ?

Thanking you in advance


----------



## nansus (25 Jan 2010)

Have a look at EBS Family Saver. It only allows one withdrawl per year but , it pays 4%.
I dont think AIB pays anything near that.


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2010)

Don't go with the EBS product if you want instant access. 

I would suggest the below Ulster Bank package which meets your requirements. The AIB rate decreases after 12 months. 



> *Ulster Bank: Regular Saver*
> _*3.50%*_ up to €100,000.
> Note 1: Regular lodgements required (standing order only)
> Note 2: Minimum €1 a month; Maximum €1,000.
> ...


----------



## chlipps (25 Jan 2010)

why not go with halifax flexisaver and put in and out as much as want.. vary it each month if you want... only risk is that you may lose discipline from regular saving perspective when it is not automatically taken from your account each month


----------



## an9605 (26 Jan 2010)

*Re: AIB or Ulster Bank*

Thanks 

Looks like ill go with Ulster Bank. I originally wanted to go with AIB as I have done my banking with them for many years but with such poor rates - I think I will go else where

Thanks for your help


----------

